# craftsman 8.5/27 536881851



## timreefer

I just purchased a craftsman 8.5/27 #536881851. Bought it from a man that said as soon as it warms up it stalls. I got it home fired right up. I engage auger dies. Did internet search on this model and can't find anything good about it. Same problems across the board with this one. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## db9938

Pull the spark plug wire off the spark plug. 

Remove the belt access cover, and look at the belts making sure that they are intact. Second look at the pulleys to make sure that they appear to be aligned, and that the auger pulley moves freely. You probably have some sort of brake that is linked to the auger engagement lever, so you might need someone to hold that for you. Please be careful not to turn the engine, it could start. 

My suspicion is that something is ceased up front, and it's going to be a process of elimination to narrow it down.


----------



## Motor City

If he says it stall when warm, let it run until it stalls and check for spark, right after it stalls. That will verify whether the coil is good or bad. Not to be the barrier of bad news, but that model is notorious for blowing up motor's. But as db9938, check for something locking up, that may be causing the motor to stall.


----------



## timreefer

*craftsman 8.5/27*

Update for the craftsmen. Runs fine,operates fine. Rebuilt carb. Could not find anything at all wrong. Small engine shop suggested fuel starvation when auger creates extra load on motor.. So far he was right. Blew out fuel lines,cleaned tank, rebuilt carb. No issues.


----------



## Big Ed

Do you use an additive in the fuel? Some kind of a fuel stabilizer? 
Sea Foam or Sta-bil? 
I also add a shot of carburetor cleaner to each tank of gas I add.
I like Berryman's Chemtool B-12. 
There are others, my Craftsman is from around 2000, I never had my carb apart yet, knock on wood.

Your blower looks in great shape.


----------



## timreefer

Big Ed said:


> Do you use an additive in the fuel? Some kind of a fuel stabilizer?
> Sea Foam or Sta-bil?
> I also add a shot of carburetor cleaner to each tank of gas I add.
> I like Berryman's Chemtool B-12.
> There are others, my Craftsman is from around 2000, I never had my carb apart yet, knock on wood.
> 
> Your blower looks in great shape.


I add sta-bill. Always treated fuel. The previous owner did not. He was sick of it not working told me $100 and take it away...


----------



## Big Ed

timreefer said:


> I add sta-bill. Always treated fuel. The previous owner did not. He was sick of it not working told me $100 and take it away...


A $100 bucks is a good deal.
A lot buy different machines and just use them, never service or grease, some never even change the oil.
When it messes up they blame it on the make and go out and buy another brand.
A few years later they do it all over.

Mine was doing the same thing as the plastic gas line fitting going into the carb developed a crack somehow. It must have been sucking too much air through the crack. Ran OK during warm up, it did the same thing as yours under load.

I also us a coffee filter when adding gas to the tank. 
Sometimes I catch small particles of whatever (?) using the coffee filter.


----------



## HCBPH

I don't know if this was the model or not but I remember some reference to air not getting into the gas tank and it essentially starved the engine for fuel.
Maybe try loosening the gascap and stick some tape on the side of the cap to the tank so it doesn't come off and try it. If it continues to work then that may be your issue.

Just a thought.


----------



## Big Ed

HCBPH said:


> I don't know if this was the model or not but I remember some reference to air not getting into the gas tank and it essentially starved the engine for fuel.
> Maybe try loosening the gascap and stick some tape on the side of the cap to the tank so it doesn't come off and try it. If it continues to work then that may be your issue.
> 
> Just a thought.


The guy behind me bought a brand new pressure washer and it was doing the same thing. I told him to loosen the cap and see what happened. It ran fine, turned out the the brand new cap had some kind of flaw and didn't vent. They gave him a new, different cap for it. I guess they also had to give away a lot of caps to others who bought them?
Brand new, you would think your set for a while.


----------



## timreefer

*craftsman 8.5/27*



Big Ed said:


> The guy behind me bought a brand new pressure washer and it was doing the same thing. I told him to loosen the cap and see what happened. It ran fine, turned out the the brand new cap had some kind of flaw and didn't vent. They gave him a new, different cap for it. I guess they also had to give away a lot of caps to others who bought them?
> Brand new, you would think your set for a while.


The shop asked me if the tiny vent was clogged in gas cap when I first picked it up. As of now starts 1St pull,runs fine,engage auger doesn't miss a beat. Throws snow ??? Close to 60 tomorrow .


----------



## robdenuto

timreefer said:


> Update for the craftsmen. Runs fine,operates fine. Rebuilt carb. Could not find anything at all wrong. Small engine shop suggested fuel starvation when auger creates extra load on motor.. So far he was right. Blew out fuel lines,cleaned tank, rebuilt carb. No issues.
> View attachment 32521
> 
> 
> View attachment 32529


I have the same unit, your machine looks brand new!


----------



## cnbcook

timreefer said:


> Update for the craftsmen. Runs fine,operates fine. Rebuilt carb. Could not find anything at all wrong. Small engine shop suggested fuel starvation when auger creates extra load on motor.. So far he was right. Blew out fuel lines,cleaned tank, rebuilt carb. No issues.
> View attachment 32521
> 
> 
> View attachment 32529


Hey Tim, did you rebuild the carb yourself? I'm not having luck finding a rebuild kit.

Also, I don't think mine looked that good new!


----------



## conwaylake

*carb replacement for B&S 8.5 carb kit 798917 $46*

I suggest that you check my post (#20) at http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/craftsman-snowblowers/13225-stalls-when-wet-2.html 

I have Craftsman 536.881850 with B&S motor 15A114-0342-E1 

Seems the 50 and 51 are very similar machines. 

I installed carb kit 798917 $46 from Appliance Parts | Replacement Water Filters | Lawn & Garden Repair Parts 

I would not mess around with a carb rebuild at these prices.
Kit has new redesigned carb. Seems to try to address vapor lock (shorter fuel run) and carb moisture/icing at the same time. Guess even B&S doesn't have a good handle on it. Problem is that I haven't been able to test it under the 'ideal' failure conditions: Snowing or very moist/cold air. But the stupid plastic chute still dumps all kinds of snow over the engine, and the upgrade does seem to work.

I think the problem was carb icing . My neighbor has a 6.5HP which stalled when wet as well. Took hours of 'off time' for it run correctly. Had him blow a hairdryer on it for an hour (under a cloth cover). Came right back up and ran fine (because the snow had stopped by then  ) 
Takes a long time for any kind of ice build up to recede, especially when the machine has to be left out in the cold. Vapor Lock condition would take only a few minutes to 'go away'. 
Same kit is recommended for his 6.5, but he wants to wait until after snow season: it runs now, he cannot afford backlog at the small engine shop. 


Good Luck.


----------



## cnbcook

Thanks! I will pick the kit once I confirm which engine I have. This thrower is the biggest piece of crap I have ever owned and I hate to put any $ into it but $50 is fine until the intermittent lack of forward drive gets too bad.

Edit: Picked up kit 590907 from Amazon since I have Prime and cheaper than Sears. Thanks again Conway.


----------



## conwaylake

*how to do this upgrade video*

Took me about 2 hours. Too many layers of shielding brackets etc. 

Most important part is to remember the linkage connections. 
You will then replace with one of two provided springs . 
I used 3600RPM as the Top No Load speed. Instructions will take it from there.

Also I used the middle-length shaft for the choke. 
A foil tube provided is meant to go over the fuel line leading into the carb.
(I'm guessing that is the vapor lock protection


HowTo video:


----------



## timreefer

*craftsman 8.5/27*

First attempt to use this on snow was same problem before carb work. Sputter , engage auger stall. Took it all apart and found wire from key switch to motor looked attatched looked attatched but when I checked it pulled right out of crimp. Reattatched runs flawless. Can't be happier with how it performs.


----------



## cnbcook

Put new carb on, took about 30 minutes since I only have 2 shrouds and no governor linkage/springs to deal with. I would say the corrugated silver tube is a heat shield. I also saved time by just cutting down my existing fuel line instead of replacing it. Ran perfect until I shut it off to talk to my annoying neighbor, it would not start back up after that. I'm happy enough, just won't be shutting it off again - at least when it's below freezing.


----------

